# Sophisticated slingshotery



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Don't try this at home. I'm a seasoned professional.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You finally got your beard brushed right, and then you had success!!!! It's all in the beard ... just ask Treefork.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The beard is the key to good shooting . I'll never shave mine . I'm on to Charles secrets to wisdom .

Although I think the Dexter apron was the key in the first your video .


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Just like you I have no luck shooting "light" or diet beer cans, so I don't even bother drinking them. It's a complete waste of time! :alky:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Matt that was awesome :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I loved your video!!! I can't stop smiling 

take care

Volp


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hahaha That's so cool Cheers


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

is this a new ssf competition. . . the chug and toss ?

:drinkup: :target:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice beard good shooting!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice shot, man....next round of targets is on me if you get 12 in a row...


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Hahaha that is cool :lol:

How many beers you drink?,I'm sure you not show us all of your trys


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Beautiful form in your drinking technique. The shooting was ok too I guess... Hahaha .
( Cool video but can you do it with a bottle of scotch? )

Just kidding man, the vid was beard-tastic.

Be well,
SF


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That was a great video!!
After the first shot I was thinking "man, you probably need to get that one on the first try or you're not going to get it", which made the deleted scenes even better :drinkup:


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

That's how you put a beer down!


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

Imperial said:


> is this a new ssf competition. . . the chug and toss ?
> 
> :drinkup: :target:


Maybe the start of a new drinking game, might be even more fun as the chug'n plug relay :drinkup: If beer pong wasn't ******* enough...


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Ok it took 29.62 seconds from cracking the beer to hitting it out of the air. Who's gonna beat that? Also we need a good name for this game. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

OHhh! :rolling: That made my cheeks hurt! Good show, old boy.....

What really cracks me up is how you might answer the big question ( that for some reason has yet to be asked)

Matt, sir..... It seems there is a distinctly different color and graphic design on each of the subjects, and of course a different subject is used for each individual scene....

The question is.... *No*, *for reelz *Matt.. How many beers did you inhale in the making of this classic moving picture? *Honestly!* :drinkup: :alky: :sleepy: :drool:


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Well, it only took the three tries. But it was filmed over two days. One try on the first day and on the second day I had a few excellent (strong) bloody marys at lunch so I had my drinking game face on. I think the second and third tries were about an hour apart. I wasn't trying to suggest that they were all one after the other. That's why I was wearing different stuff. I kinda whish there were a bunch more tries because that's the funny part.


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

and in the background plays... "b double e double r un, beer run, b double e double r un, beer run..."


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Something0riginal said:


> and in the background plays... "b double e double r un, beer run, b double e double r un, beer run..."


Oh god, yes! There must be a "royalty-free" recording available somewhere!!! good call


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

no joke though, the chug'n plug relay, teams of 3 or 6 only :imslow: :drinkup:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Oooooh that sounds a little to much like an otherwise avoidable invite for a barrage of tasteless homoerotic attacks, that in the end, could leave readers with a bad taste in their mouths... :imslow:


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> Oooooh that sounds a little to much like an otherwise avoidable invite for a barrage of tasteless homoerotic attacks, that in the end, could leave readers with a bad taste in their mouths... :imslow:


Ummmm... Yuck uke: , and I think you mean homophobic. :naughty: Anyhow, i don't know what you got out of the teams of 3 and 6 but that was due to beer and it's packaging. You see I have the good albeit repetative tastes of beer and vape in my mouth at the moment, and I'd rather keep it that way, beer never tastes half as good coming back up :drinkup: :drool:

EDIT: I avoided the big gay elephant sipping chardonay on the couch :yeahthat:


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

It's only homophobic if you are afraid it will make you seem gay. I believe the phrase in question was "chug and plug". Whic IS full on homoeroticism at its finest. It makes me want to go dancing at the Blue Oyster.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

NIce shootin YSYEO and good of ya to film it for us. Had a good time watching and an even better time reading the comments that have transpired. I must say, 29.62sec from crack to whack is pretty good! I'm not too good at chuggin' beer and I'm not much better at wingshootin' but it makes me want to do both. Oh, ya... "Crack and Whack" there's a name! lol oh dear... Lee, be careful!


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> It's only homophobic if you are afraid it will make you seem gay. I believe the phrase in question was "chug and plug". Whic IS full on homoeroticism at its finest. It makes me want to go dancing at the Blue Oyster.


yeah, that's why I said I avoided the big gay elephant sipping wine on the couch. That's funny because where I live theres a venue called the Catalyst that gets played by all the greats from tech n9ne to willy nelson and devil makes three. Right next door is a gay bar called the Blue Lagoon, so it made me laugh when you brought up the Blue Oyster. It's also funny because while blue waffle already exists, blue oyster makes an even better description of herp-poon, the kind the japanese don't take whaling. Also, black people had it right when they realized all you gotta do is say "no ****" after saying the gayest sh*t possible.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice, Brandon! Crack n' Whack could work.  Even, Tap n' Smack, Tip n' Flip, Tank n' Spank, and Soak n' Poke......

Heck, they all could work just fine.......(with the right amount of lubrication, GHB, custom jewelry, and foreplay)

Either way im IN, all the way! :aahhhh: Rearin' to go? :imslow: lol...........

Libations and mid-air perforations have me officially "turned ON"!!

Write the rules, and pick a juicy name for this game, Matt!

"Stick out your can! Cause I'm the Garbage Man!"

(Lux Interior, "The Cramps" 1980)


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Something0riginal said:


> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> > It's only homophobic if you are afraid it will make you seem gay. I believe the phrase in question was "chug and plug". Whic IS full on homoeroticism at its finest. It makes me want to go dancing at the Blue Oyster.
> ...


LMAO! You know.... THe Japanese really just don't know what they're missing, do they?


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

This is just too perfect, people click "sophisticated slingshotery" and see Matt pound a beer, throw the can, and shoot it. Then they read this disgustion, yes pun intended. By the way Lee, I was about to say I like tip'n flip because less jokes could be made, but then I thought about it. Oh it brings me back to the dark days of "that's what she said!" Also, you seem to have alot of insight as to gay references/jokes there, that said, it wouldn't take a gay sherlock holmes to pervert chug'n plug.


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh my god, i got it, the perfect closure to avoid misenterpretation (Lee). Any time you say time you say anything easily perverted just end with, "and please, inuendon't make this weird" :woot:

And this topic is super family friendly, I mean, my family was never this friendly. :rofl:


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok so, new sport for the ******* olympics, the beer-athlon.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Beerd shot? Tried something similar. Got bongwater everywhere... -_-


----------



## Court215 (Mar 2, 2015)

Chug n' play makes me wanna go to Neal & Bob's, how bout The Great Drink n' Plink Challenge o' 15! Awesome vid


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

That green can beer must have been nasty; I notice you couldn't chug that one!

Also I'm not sure where it turned homoerotic, but probably better stop before that point next time!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

That's it! I'm gonna post the rules in the contest section.


----------

